# does this really make dogs coat shiny?



## shadowspar

i heard from somebody that feeding dogs raw eggs makes their coat shiny? and i heard from a dog show person (friend of mine) he said he feeds his show dogs a teaspoon of oil a day. now i don't exactly remember if it was olive oil or coconut oil? maybe someone else will know? and what do you do?


----------



## britishbandit

shadowspar said:


> i heard from somebody that feeding dogs raw eggs makes their coat shiny? and i heard from a dog show person (friend of mine) he said he feeds his show dogs a teaspoon of oil a day. now i don't exactly remember if it was olive oil or coconut oil? maybe someone else will know? and what do you do?


Eggs can help, not always though, and some dogs have allergies to eggs. Fish oils however do help, and I've yet to see a dog have a reaction to the oils. I myself give my dogs a raw egg a couple of times a week, plus they get salmon oil pills with omega 3 once a day. PJ gets 3/day, Tysa 2/day.


----------



## Love's_Sophie

It was probably fish oil that he was talking about... 

All you can do is try either option, and see what happens...mine get cod liver oil, cats included...


----------



## Graco22

Fish oil can help, but it can also make your pet stinky like fish. I can always tell which pet parents give fish oil to their dogs when they come in for grooming..especially when they are wet. I absolutely LOVE and have not found anything that works as well as Halo Dreamcoat. Its inexpensive, and my dogs, even my picky standard poodle, LOVE it and eat right up. It gives a great shine, healthy strong hair, and it grows coat like nothing I have ever seen. Great stuff.


----------



## jakl

As long as theres no grain allergies, wheatgerm oil, (you can buy a blend at the feed store that has soy and vitamins) is good. Flax seed is good, just sprinkle on the food, golden has better flavor (health food store). I do give raw eggs to my dogs, but you have to be aware that eggs especialy those bought in stores can have ugly bacterias growing in them.


----------



## bullydogmom

I grew up on the "add an egg to your dogs food" to make their coat healthy. As i learned more and gained more experience, it shifted to fish, canola or olive oil. I think it all has to do with adding some type of healthy fat to their diet that they are not getting in their food. Its hard to figure out the right amount because each dog is different, even across breeds. Getting a great balanced dog food would be a good base, then add some type of healthy fat. The current fad is fish oil, but i find that to be kind of pricey if its bottled specifically for dogs. Adding eggs can help, but like mentioned before there is a chance of bacteria.


----------



## Patt

I don't use raw eggs. I give Grizzly Salmon Oil and their coats are beautiful.


----------



## ChrissyBz

I use coconut oil in my home cooked food and the coat improvement has been phenomenal. It's also antifungal/antibacterial and I have noticed that Sam's one "funky" nail has slowly begun to grow more normally. IDK if it's just the better diet, or if it's the coconut oils but all of our dogs coats look AMAZING.

I use it on me as well AND on the horse.(externally)


----------



## Shalva

fish oil does not make dogs smell like fish no more than it makes people smell like fish and it does wonders for their coats.


----------



## HersheyPup

I also use coconut oil (extra virgin and organic), it is a wonderful fat for cooking and the dog loves it, too! 
Any high quality edible oil added to their food will help make their coats shiny. 
I know of people that would buy the gallon jugs of corn oil and they fed it to all the dogs in their show kennel (Irish Water Spaniels) and some other folks fed it to all the horses in their barn. 
All of these animals seemed to benefit from the corn oil, even though it is a rather inexpensive cooking oil. I haven't tried that yet, though.


----------



## borzoimom

Raw egg helps but I have found canned mackarel really helps. Rich in omega 3 and 6. Just a little bit in the dinner twice a day.


----------



## B-Line

I'm allergic to fish in real life, so I think I'll stick to olive oil and raw eggs.

Thanks for the advice. 

But if one of you starts telling me to put Preparation H under my dogs eyes, I'm outta here..


----------



## Me_and_my_dog

Bacteria? In eggs? Your talking about an animal that hasn't the slightest compunction about licking its own anus or that of other dogs/animals/people. I wouldn't be worried about an egg.


----------



## LittleFr0g

No one here has commented on bacteria in eggs being harmful. At any rate, this thread is over 4 years old, and it's probably time to shut it down.


----------

